# Those Distant Relatives



## fureverywhere (Dec 15, 2015)

I sure most of us have a family member or three who aren't our favorite people. My uncle was one of them for me. Antlers and deer heads as home décor? Nah, even as a kid it creeped me out. A full case of hunting rifles? Nope couldn't understand that either. His child was one of those winners who would break his arm beating on someone then re-break it hitting someone with his cast. His Dad treated him like a dog..." Come on now Sean!", if Sean didn't move fast enough he was going to cry. 

My Dad was Alan Alda, Sean's Dad was "Git R Done". Silly enough the corker was a few years ago at a family reunion. Everyone was eating and having fun. There was a bean bag toss game set up. Me and a bunch of my kids started to play...then we got a bit silly and started pelting each other with bean bags. Much laughter...suddenly my Uncle popped up sputtering because we weren't playing the game properly...he collected his bean bags and won a special place on my crap list.

Mostly that he addressed us like he did when the cousins were children. At the time I was thinking " I am almost fifty frickin' years old and you still haven't changed ya bastard". Fortunate they are several states away so easy to avoid. Today my Dad called, during the day, a rare thing. That Uncle developed a blood clot on top of other ills, apparently paralyzed now. I know their faith wouldn't allow them to check him out peacefully...but yeah, he wasn't bad enough to deserve that.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 15, 2015)

Ahhhh the distant relative. I've seen that scenario play out several times. After a spat last holiday season apparently we can add another 'distant' relative to the list since they are a no contact/no show this t day past. But you know what I see exactly why and how easily one can become a distant relative. I'm headed there myself, on purpose, can't wait. 

Buh Bye.......


----------



## imp (Dec 15, 2015)

As it turned out in my family, my sister re-married to a guy she met at a bar. First time he came to our house to meet our parents, we heard this loud rumbling alongside the house, coming in the side-driveway, a big, black Harley! He had a flat Harley cap, black leather jacket, and high black biker boots. When my Dad heard the noise he remarked J. C.! What the hell is that?

My brother-in-law to be apparently hating me from that day on, threatened their kids over the years to have absolutely NOTHING to do with their uncle (me) under severe penalty. As adults, they were compelled by him to continue carrying out those orders.....and they did. I have three nieces who have not been in touch with me for decades. Attempts by me, over the years, proving futile, I gave up.

Thus, it was_* I*_ who was the family's very distant relative. Very dysfunctional, yes?      imp


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 15, 2015)

But still, hubby's brother can suffer fer sure...with pleasure. But some weren't quite that wicked.


----------



## Linda (Dec 15, 2015)

We don't see our distant relatives at all so it works out pretty well for all of us.  Last summer a 28 year old granddaughter of one of my husband's sisters entered our life and she has been a real blessing.  Some distant relatives are good to know.


----------



## jujube (Dec 15, 2015)

I've actually _met_ some distant relatives over the past few years through my genealogy research and have liked them all.  

But I do have an aunt by marriage that I haven't seen in years because, to put it frankly, she's bats**t crazy.  She's one of those "conspiracy theory" people and has gone off the deep end: Did you know that the US Government has imported cannibals from Africa and placed them all over the US to eat the people who "know what's going on"?  I had been blissfully unaware of that fact.  Did you know that satanists have infiltrated all the seminaries in the US - Protestant, Catholic and Jewish - and are turning out thousands of ministers, rabbis and priests who are secret satanists and are working to undermine religion?  That one apparently got past me, too.  Those are, actually, some of the _milder_ ones.  

I can't visit with her any more without wanting to get out the butterfly net.  Also, the frozen dead cats in her refrigerator kind of put me off, too.


----------



## imp (Dec 15, 2015)

jujube said:


> I've actually _met_ some distant relatives over the past few years through my genealogy research and have liked them all.
> 
> But I do have an aunt by marriage that I haven't seen in years because, to put it frankly, she's bats**t crazy.  She's one of those "conspiracy theory" people and has gone off the deep end: Did you know that the US Government has imported cannibals from Africa and placed them all over the US to eat the people who "know what's going on"?  I had been blissfully unaware of that fact.  Did you know that satanists have infiltrated all the seminaries in the US - Protestant, Catholic and Jewish - and are turning out thousands of ministers, rabbis and priests who are secret satanists and are working to undermine religion?  That one apparently got past me, too.  Those are, actually, some of the _milder_ ones.
> 
> I can't visit with her any more without wanting to get out the butterfly net.  Also, the frozen dead cats in her refrigerator kind of put me off, too.



Christ, after  skimming yer post, I began to wonder if my own freezer needed cleaning out...... imp


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes jujube, you win that round...Good Heavens, she would make a family reunion entertaining

Another unsettling addition to our family was my cousin's boyfriend. For years and years at every party he would be there off it a corner only talking to her. The disturbing thing was his mode of dress. Always full camo head to foot. Maybe he had to go hunting afterwards?


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 16, 2015)

LOL...we've all got at least one in the family, good thing Christmas is only one day.


----------



## nitelite (Jan 16, 2016)

One good thing about some of my distant relatives is that they are distant.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 16, 2016)

Another sinister thought about that Uncle and Karma. He has always had several deer heads, antlers, the whole rifle collection. Now as a learning hunter might there have been wildlife who suffered because you didn't quite kill them instantly? Just something spooky to consider.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 17, 2016)

nitelite said:


> One good thing about some of my distant relatives is that they are distant.



Good point!


----------

